# TPF Challenge Voting Thread - New Beginnings



## manaheim

I guess I can't add polls to existing threads... 

So... here's ANOTHER thread...   Kill me.  Kill me now.

So the PICTURE thread is HERE....
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...3-photo-challenge-entries-new-beginnings.html

And here's the poll.  Vote away!


----------



## manaheim

*Please be careful when voting as image 17 was removed due to the watermark.

ALSO please be sure to look at the images again because a new image 20 was added!*


----------



## manaheim

btw, this poll is open for 7 days...


----------



## leeroix

what was the watermark?


----------



## Parker219

I would love to see 100 plus votes!


----------



## runnah

How do I make multiple accounts to vote more?


----------



## leeroix

^haa are you voting for yourself?


----------



## PixelRabbit

I still can't pick.


----------



## runnah

leeroix said:


> ^haa are you voting for yourself?



That would be vulgar, classless and yes.


----------



## kundalini

On April 3rd, 2013 at 6:47 pm ET there are 188 members on-line and another 2113 guests. I'm guessing out of those 2113 guests, a certain percentage of members just lurking. 

Yet with all those numbers, only 21 people have voted in the last 22 hours.



GET OFF YOUR ASSES AND *VOTE.*



It's anonymous and you can't hurt anybody's feelings. But you might raise someone's hope.


----------



## manaheim

Terri--- can we put an announcement up on the home page or something?


----------



## PixelRabbit

I agree that it would be cool if more people would vote. Perhaps posting a link in a more "active" area of the site will help? When I browsed by section instead of by current threads its unlikely I would have seen the threads because I only checked this section once on a while and well... Out of sight out of mind right 
(I'd do it but I'm on my iPod and getting the link etc is a pain in the butt  )


----------



## PixelRabbit

manaheim said:


> Terri--- can we put an announcement up on the home page or something?



Or what he said lol darn one finger typing!


----------



## terri

I'll do ya one better.    

Just tell me when to let it expire - how long do you want the voting to remain open?   Through the weekend, or sooner?    Let me know....


----------



## manaheim

I have the poll currently set to close at 04-09-2013 at 09:11 PM.


----------



## Joshie

Two photographs were real tough to choose which one should I vote for, whew! Took me ten minutes and couple of headbanging to the wall.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

GREAT pics, I voted


----------



## terri

manaheim said:


> I have the poll currently set to close at 04-09-2013 at 09:11 PM.



Announcement expiration updated!


----------



## runnah

I think something is wrong with the poll as my entry isn't winning by a landslide.


----------



## manaheim

So I guess we know which ones yours aren't?


----------



## runnah

manaheim said:


> So I guess we know which ones yours aren't?



Well I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings by wining by too much.


----------



## manaheim

runnah said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess we know which ones yours aren't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings by wining by too much.
Click to expand...


So you've decided to make everyone feel awesome by losing wicked bad?


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Parker219

I dont care if I dont get any votes, I am still not voting for my own pic.


----------



## runnah

manaheim said:


> So you've decided to make everyone feel awesome by losing wicked bad?



I am a sore loser, wait until you see the tantrum I am going to throw!


----------



## manaheim

runnah said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you've decided to make everyone feel awesome by losing wicked bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a sore loser, wait until you see the tantrum I am going to throw!
Click to expand...


I'm SO excited.... :smileys:


----------



## leeroix

You taking pics of said tantrum?


----------



## runnah

leeroix said:


> You taking pics of said tantrum?



Nope, screw all of you guys. You don't understand my art!!


----------



## leeroix

Maybe a picture would be appropriate for the "less is more" challenge


----------



## ATVrider43

Great pics....the winner is winning   Great photo and great story, perfect for this one.


----------



## manaheim

*BANANA!*


----------



## leeroix

So what happens when the voting is closed? are the identities going to be revealed? discussions? what?


----------



## bentcountershaft

I'm assuming that's when everyone is going to apologize for not recognizing my genius.


----------



## leeroix

I would like to know what some of these pictures are....


----------



## manaheim

leeroix said:


> So what happens when the voting is closed? are the identities going to be revealed? discussions? what?



Errrr good question.  I was assuming we would reveal whose was whose and such.  And mish will whip/spank the loser.., who henceforth will be considered the winner.



bentcountershaft said:


> I'm assuming that's when everyone is going to apologize for not recognizing my genius.



Lol



leeroix said:


> I would like to know what some of these pictures are....



You can ask!


----------



## sm4him

manaheim said:


> leeroix said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what happens when the voting is closed? are the identities going to be revealed? discussions? what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr good question.  I was assuming we would reveal whose was whose and such.  And mish will whip/spank the loser.., who henceforth will be considered the winner.
Click to expand...


I was kinda hoping we would lavish accolades on the winner and leave the rest of the photos in perpetual anonymity, so that nobody KNOWS for sure if we were the second most-voted-for photo, or one of the ones with no votes.

I think I could have managed to float that plan pretty well, except now you've gone and given the "whip" enticement to the losers, and I'll NEVER sway them to keep it anonymous!


----------



## leeroix

WHAT IS NUMBER 15???????!!!!!!!!


----------



## leeroix

A fish? A jellyfish? A clam? trash?


----------



## manaheim

Lemme talk to my fellow mods about it.  I haz an idea that may work,


----------



## bentcountershaft

Interested in hearing the idea.


----------



## leeroix

Tonights the night...


----------



## bentcountershaft

Do we have to dress up?


----------



## runnah

Bah, It's all a popularity contest.


----------



## manaheim

Lol ok...

So what we are going to do is this...

When the poll is closed, we will announce the winner and everyone else is welcome to (optionally!) reveal themselves.  If you'd rather remain anonymous that's totally cool.  We do t want to "out" anyone.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I thought we were going to have a second contest guessing who submitted what and the winner got a package of bacon and a slightly used trailer hitch.


----------



## squirrels

Whoever is #3 (if it wasn't me ), if I'd had an extra vote you would have gotten it. I liked the baby tornado idea.


----------



## manaheim

omg mere minutes from the poll ending........!!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

.......


----------



## manaheim

tick tick tick tick...


----------



## PixelRabbit

.....


----------



## squirrels




----------



## manaheim

And the winner of the first re-annualized monthly regulatory monkey penguin barf slobber challenge of the month is...

#10 - NEW BEGINNINGS

by...

leeroix 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Now everyone else out your damned selves.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Congrats Leeroix!! Great shot!!


----------



## squirrels

Woohoo! Great job!


----------



## manaheim

There were a lot of seriously awesome entries.  I was really impressed.


----------



## sm4him

Well? Wha' happened?  I assume it's over? Guess my come-from-behind victory isn't going to happen this time.

I blame all of YOU--because you have the sense to recognize a cr*ppy, taken-at-the-last-minute (almost literally) with no time to even do any post processing, photo when you see one. :lmao:
When is the winner's identity going to be revealed?  
Will there be a fireworks show and great fanfare? Because I'm on the edge of my seat with the anticipation of it all...for about five more minutes. Then I'm going to bed.


----------



## David8

Mine was #7. And they're ducks! I really wish I had been creative enough to come up with a title for it. I guess it was very cliche.  I'm surprised it got 4 votes actually.  Good work all! There are some great images there.


----------



## squirrels

Its Leeroix! Leeroix, I'd like to see the larger version you wanted to share!


----------



## bentcountershaft

Congrats Leeroix, it was very well deserved.


----------



## leeroix

Suh-weeeett!!!!!! Thanks everybody! The month leading up to the actual picture was a lot of fun! Had a few ideas I was tossing around but decided on this one. Taken on the last night. I was pretty impressed with the other entries too. Some seriously talented people in here -its what keeps me going, and striving to get better...



the setup by keips66, on Flickr
here is the setup if you wanted to know. Had a lot of fun with this. It was my first real staged shoot. My girlfriend helped come up with the idea and helped hang everything from the ceiling with fishing line. Thats actually her sunvisor from her car as a reflector (also her idea) My roomate also posed for the shot and it was hilarious going through all the shots getting the position of his hands just right. Hope you all like it! cant wait until the next one!


----------



## leeroix

larger...



newbeginning-entry by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

Totally cool and very well deserved win


----------



## squirrels

Love the unexpected behind the scenes shot! Nice!

So, I'll fess up. I was #18. The TP. :meh:


----------



## leeroix

^the TP shot was great! Alright, so... what was #15?


----------



## mishele

Congrats, leeroix!! Very cool shot!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

leeroix said:


> ^the TP shot was great! Alright, so... what was #15?



What he said x2...,
Love yours Squirrels!


----------



## squirrels

PixelRabbit, are you keeping it secret?


----------



## PixelRabbit

squirrels said:


> PixelRabbit, are you keeping it secret?



I don't know yet


----------



## kundalini

Congratz Leeroix.  Well played and well deserved.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Oh, I almost forgot.  I was #1.


----------



## manaheim

leeroix said:


> Suh-weeeett!!!!!! Thanks everybody! The month leading up to the actual picture was a lot of fun! Had a few ideas I was tossing around but decided on this one. Taken on the last night. I was pretty impressed with the other entries too. Some seriously talented people in here -its what keeps me going, and striving to get better...
> 
> 
> 
> the setup by keips66, on Flickr
> here is the setup if you wanted to know. Had a lot of fun with this. It was my first real staged shoot. My girlfriend helped come up with the idea and helped hang everything from the ceiling with fishing line. Thats actually her sunvisor from her car as a reflector (also her idea) My roomate also posed for the shot and it was hilarious going through all the shots getting the position of his hands just right. Hope you all like it! cant wait until the next one!



So glad you posted this.  I was really curious.

Now can we see the setup for the TP shot?


----------



## manaheim

bentcountershaft said:


> Oh, I almost forgot. I was #1.



You're always #1 in my book.


----------



## squirrels

:bounce: Still hoping for other reveals!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Mine......"stinks"


----------



## squirrels

Ha! I voted for the garlic! How did you get the lovely lighting?

I though you might be "beginning of a new season"!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ah thank you Squirrels 

It was diffused sunlight and the garlic/water is on glass reflecting it up


----------



## PixelRabbit

One of our fields is full of garlic, it is just starting to grow and on a sunny day it smells delicious out there  so it was definitely a new season


----------



## squirrels

Mr. Squirrels is "of the italian persuasion". We would be all about that!


----------



## manaheim

PixelRabbit said:


> Mine......"stinks"



Lol


----------



## leeroix

15?


----------



## bentcountershaft

I was about to post the same thing.  I like 15 and I want to see it bigger and/or know what it is.


----------



## kundalini

squirrels said:


> :bounce: Still hoping for other reveals!



But in which thread?  There are so many to choose from.


----------



## cynicaster

Mine is #8.  Stoked that I actually got 8 votes!


----------



## squirrels

kundalini said:


> squirrels said:
> 
> 
> 
> :bounce: Still hoping for other reveals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in which thread?  There are so many to choose from.
Click to expand...


This one will do! Fess up. Are you #20?


----------



## kundalini

squirrels said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrels said:
> 
> 
> 
> :bounce: Still hoping for other reveals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in which thread? There are so many to choose from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one will do! Fess up. Are you #20?
Click to expand...

Son of a B....., how did you know?  

Oh wait, did manny give it away by telling me to keep my trap shut by not responding earlier?

I've never been a fan of sloppy seconds, but in this case it's okay.


----------



## Derrel

Congrats to leeroix, for his contest-winning entry!!!! (The B&W shot of the fellow pushing all the beer cans and stuff off of his desk).


----------



## bentcountershaft

The entries on this one were great.  Not a bad shot among any of them.


----------



## manaheim

kundalini said:


> Son of a B....., how did you know?
> 
> Oh wait, did manny give it away by telling me to keep my trap shut by not responding earlier?
> 
> I've never been a fan of sloppy seconds, but in this case it's okay.



I was hoping no one saw that... Course, like this post... You gave yourself away, (again!)


----------



## squirrels

kundalini said:


> Son of a B....., how did you know?
> 
> Oh wait, did manny give it away by telling me to keep my trap shut by not responding earlier?
> 
> I've never been a fan of sloppy seconds, but in this case it's okay.



Nope actually:



kundalini said:


> BTW, I'm shooting my entry this weekend. Fair warning to all, it's gonna be adorable, fluffy, raise your spirits and receive many, many votes.



It was adorable fluffy raised my spirits and received many votes. Also it had beautiful lighting and just a hint of cigar smoke.


----------



## squirrels

Bump. In a last hope of talking #15 into posting a bigger version?


----------



## bentcountershaft

I think this is one for the box of TPF mysteries.


----------



## manaheim

I think 15 is hiding.

It's amazing to me how many votes K got... only just because he ALMOST wasn't in the competition.


----------



## SabraJAK

Looks like a fish fin


----------



## whiskee

Oh, I would've voted for 11, until it dawned on me that the poll has been closed for a while. 

Good level of quality, fellows.  Maybe next time.


----------



## PixelRabbit

whiskee said:


> Oh, I would've voted for 11, until it dawned on me that the poll has been closed for a while.
> 
> Good level of quality, fellows.  Maybe next time.



That me! Thanks for the thought Wiskee


----------

